# Die Ausbreitung des Islam ohne Waffen



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Auf youtube ist vor kurzen ein interessantes Video aufgetaucht mit den Namen:
"Die Ausbreitung des Islam ohne Waffen".

Es mag evtl. ein klein wenig rassistisch klingen an manchen stellen,allerdings weist es gute Fakten auf und belegt es auch mit Beispielen,warum der Islam auf den Vormarsch ist.Und wenn das so eintrifft,wie dort gesagt wird,könnte der Islam wirklich in ein paar Jahren die meist verbreiteste Religion weltweit sein - und nichtmehr das Christentum.

Ich würde mir wünschen,würde eine ordentliche Diskussion um das Video hier entstehen. Ich bitte euch um keine rassistischen Äußerungen etc. was hier gegen die Nettiquette verstößt. 

Anmerkung:
Nein ich gehöre nicht dem muslimischen Glauben an,genauer gesagt gehöre ich keiner Religion an. 
Ich finde das Video nur verdammt interessant.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (21. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das schon sehr interessant kommt mir so wie die Juden die damals Haufen weisse Eingewandert sind! aber mit dem unterschied, das heute kein verrückter Diktator  an der macht ist und alle Islamisten in eine GAS kammer Steckt! 





War Schon recht interessant! 

danke fürs Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Bevor ihr noch posts aufkommen wegen "fake" etc.
Ja es gibt dazu keine Quellenangaben,auch ich glaube nicht 100%-ig dort an alle Sachen (besonders das mit Deutschland 2050 etc.).
Allerdings ist der Islam klar auf den Vormarsch. Ob schon 2050 oder später... 
Der Einfluss des Islams nimmt zu - ob das am ende gefährlich wird oder nicht bleibt wohl eher abzuwarten.
Jedoch hat das Video recht: Die geburtenrate fällt stark in den Europäischen Ländern,besonders auch in Deutschland wo sie relativ stark abgenommen hat.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

hoert sich schlecht an.


----------



## Eckhexaule (22. Mai 2009)

Ich bin kein Freund von Religionen!
Schaut doch mal was das tolle Christentum alles getan hat. 
Den Frauen die Rechte genommen, Leute verbrannt, andere Glaubensrichtung gejagt.
Oder wenn ich an die Kreuzzüge denke.
Pfarrer die kleine Kinder misshandeln!

Der Islam ist leider auch nicht besser!

Die meisten Kriege der Weltgeschichte wurde wegen Religionen angefangen.
Warum meint jeder seine Religion ist die Beste?
Ob die Römer die "richtige" Religion hatten oder die Hindus? Das weiß keiner und man wird es nie wissen.
WEIL ES GIBT KEINE RICHTIGE ODER FALSCHE RELIGION!
Der Mensch will irgendwas glauben und darum macht er das auch.
Nur leider machen das viele nicht friedlich gegenüber anderen Religionen/Glauben.


----------



## Tikume (22. Mai 2009)

Das Video ignoriert z.B. völlig dass die Ausländer (natürlich nicht alle) sich eben auch integrieren. Und wo das nicht klappt muss es Ziel des Staates sein das zu fördern.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Religionen!
> Schaut doch mal was das tolle Christentum alles getan hat.
> Den Frauen die Rechte genommen, Leute verbrannt, andere Glaubensrichtung gejagt.
> Oder wenn ich an die Kreuzzüge denke.
> ...


Da muss ich wiedersprechen.
Religionen waren normalerweise nicht grund, sondern ausrede fuer Kriege.
Kreuzzuege? den "Wichtigen" Pesonen ging es nur um die reichtuemer der staedte, die eingenommen wurden
Leute verbrannt? es ging um geld. Die inquisition hat dafuer geld gekriegt, fuer jede "hexe", und sie haben halt viel verdienen wollen.


----------



## -Therion- (22. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon sehr interessant kommt mir so wie die Juden die damals Haufen weisse Eingewandert sind! aber mit dem unterschied, das heute kein verrückter Diktator  an der macht ist und alle Islamisten in eine GAS kammer Steckt!



Noch rassistischer und geschichtsverfälschender gings nicht. Ein Fall für den Verfassungsschutz ist deine Aussage.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Mai 2009)

Ja sie tun sich einbürgern nunja ein paar davon zumindest. Trozdem ist die Verbreitung von denen wie ein Ameisenhaufen. Nur schon durschnittlich 8 Kinder pro Familie .. jede generation *4
2 -> 8 -> 32 -> 128 u.s.w find ich schon krass ..


----------



## Minastirit (22. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Noch rassistischer und geschichtsverfälschender gings nicht. Ein Fall für den Verfassungsschutz ist deine Aussage.



ahja .. so geschichtsfalsch ist das nicht ..


----------



## Eredon (22. Mai 2009)

Das Video ist doch sehr reißerisch, die Welt ändert sich von Jahr zu Jahr. Einwandung wird es immer geben, der Großteil der muslemischen Staaten gehört nicht zu den Industrieländern. Menschen wandern immer dorthin wo es Geld und gute Lebensbedingungen gibt. Hmmm. Beim statistischen Bundesamt habe ich keine der genannten Infos gefunden, schade eigentlich. Was mir nur wieder auffällt, dieses Video scheint in den USA erstellt worden zu sein und eigentlich fehlt nur "Arian Nation" oder das "White Power" Logo am Ende des Videos. Irgendwie konnte man wirklich gut die Angst spüren die dieses Video verbreiten soll, auch wenn ich keine Angst vor Zuwanderung oder anderen Religionen habe.

In einer Sache hat das Video allerdings recht, die "westlichen" Länder stagnieren schon einige Jahre innerhalb der Bevölkerung. Dies schafft natürlich neuen Raum für andere Religionen oder Zuwanderer. Wobei ich beides begrüsse.

http://www.destatis.de/jetspeed/portal/cms...g/Tabellen.psml

http://www.statistik-portal.de/Statistik-P...01_jahrtab2.asp


----------



## -Therion- (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bevor ihr noch posts aufkommen wegen "fake" etc.
> Ja es gibt dazu keine Quellenangaben,auch ich glaube nicht 100%-ig dort an alle Sachen (besonders das mit Deutschland 2050 etc.).
> Allerdings ist der Islam klar auf den Vormarsch. Ob schon 2050 oder später...
> Der Einfluss des Islams nimmt zu - ob das am ende gefährlich wird oder nicht bleibt wohl eher abzuwarten.
> Jedoch hat das Video recht: Die geburtenrate fällt stark in den Europäischen Ländern,besonders auch in Deutschland wo sie relativ stark abgenommen hat.



was du und viele andere mal wieder abziehen kennt man schon und gibts schon seit ewigen Zeiten mit verschiedenen Bevölkerungsgruppen nennt sich Rassismus und Verfolgung aufgrund des Glaubens. Wird das nicht irgendwann langweilig?


----------



## -Therion- (22. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahja .. so geschichtsfalsch ist das nicht ..



Du findest also die Aussage *Ich finde das schon sehr interessant kommt mir so wie die Juden die damals Haufen weisse Eingewandert sind! * als historisch belegt und korrekt?


----------



## Minastirit (22. Mai 2009)

vieleicht nicht in diesen massen. aber sie sind nach und nach nachgezogen und mehr geworden. Gibt ja genug zahlen wieviele damals umgebracht worden sind. (Und ich bezweifle das sie diese aus ihrem heimatland entfürt haben um sie in deutschland zu töten ..)



> allein sechs Millionen Juden und vier Millionen Angehörige anderer systematisch ausgegrenzter und ausgebeuteter Gruppen zum Opfer fielen.


wiki

Wollte hier nur darstellen das der text korrekt ist nicht das ich sowas in irgend einer weise gut fand..


----------



## -Therion- (22. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> vieleicht nicht in diesen massen. aber sie sind nach und nach nachgezogen und mehr geworden. Gibt ja genug zahlen wieviele damals umgebracht worden sind. (Und ich bezweifle das sie diese aus ihrem heimatland entfürt haben um sie in deutschland zu töten ..)
> 
> Wollte hier nur darstellen das der text korrekt ist nicht das ich sowas in irgend einer weise gut fand..



Oh man schonmal in Geschichte aufgepasst?!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocaust

Ja Juden wurden meist nach Polen abtransportiert um sie zu töten und das aus allen Ländern die unter der Herrschaft Deutschlands standen. 

Echt schlimm solch ein Unwissen.

Nachtrag: 6 Millionen Juden aus fast ganz Europa und Gebieten Russlands bis kurz vor Moskau. Ja das sind schon "Massen" im Verhältnis zur "normalen" Bevölkerung diese Gebiete.


----------



## Raelis Shar (22. Mai 2009)

gut von www.bamstevinho.de kopiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Thema:

Du wirst die Rassenveermischung nicht aufhalten können. schau dch heute um wieviele Mischlinge es gibt
fast in jeder Familie hat sich ein Ausländer eingeschlichen. bald wird es keeine chinesen mit engen Augen oder
schwarze Afrikaner.

es gibt dann nur noch DEN Menschen :<

vote for Rassentrennung!


----------



## Minastirit (22. Mai 2009)

sie wurden aber unter der führung der deutschen getötet .. ist doch egal wo sie umgebracht wurden es war so oder so scheisse und hätte nicht gemacht werden sollen.

und ja ich finde 6 millionen sind viel ..
edit meint: ich kenn mich mit der geschichte schon aus nur gehen mir dinge wie die wurden dort umgebracht tolll und nun sind die polen schuld? nein .. also tu nid so


----------



## Raelis Shar (22. Mai 2009)

achja und zum Thema Religion:

glaubt ihr dass  in 50 Jahren selbst die Muslime noch so stark gläubig sind? ich halte dagegen!


----------



## -Therion- (22. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> (Und ich bezweifle das sie diese aus ihrem heimatland entfürt haben um sie in deutschland zu töten ..)



Ach jetzt ist es egal wo sie umgebracht wurden?

Erst stimmst du jemanden zu  das die Juden umgebracht wurden weil sie in Massen nach Europa eingewandert und jetzt so rum? Entscheid dich mal.


----------



## Raelis Shar (22. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ach jetzt ist es egal wo sie umgebracht wurden?
> 
> Erst stimmst du jemanden zu das die Juden umgebracht wurden weil sie in Massen nach Europa eingewandert und jetzt so rum? Entscheid dich mal.




kann man dich auch abstellen? du nervst


----------



## Thront (22. Mai 2009)

widerliches rassistenpack


----------



## neo1986 (22. Mai 2009)

ich bekomme angst....... bin eigentlich kein freun von religionen...aber der fluss der einwanderer sollte echt etwas verringert werden. wenn man alleine sieht das jeder der neu in mein virtel zieht ausländer ist (es ist kein schlechtes vierel) finde ich das schon erschreckent und das benehmen von vielen ist echt nicht das beste....arbeiter brauchen wir eh nichtmehr haben genug deutsche die von harz 4 leben...finde es echt genug. Und dan würde europa zwar trotdem noch eher in richtung -bevölkerung gehen aber wer sagt das die leute immer so wenig kinder haben woll vielleicht giebt es ja wider ein baby boom oder so...und algemein sollte das motto etwas runter geschraubt werden das nicht alles auf karere rausläuf sondern das auch familien vom staat unterstützt werden.

P.S. Ja ich ordne mich eher in die rechte szene ein.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ach jetzt ist es egal wo sie umgebracht wurden?
> 
> Erst stimmst du jemanden zu  das die Juden umgebracht wurden weil sie in Massen nach Europa eingewandert und jetzt so rum? Entscheid dich mal.



Ob in Polen welches IM KRIEG!! zu deutschland gehört hat zumindest teile davon. 
Oder in mitten von deutschland .. was macht dsa für ein unterschied? es war der selbe freak !!! es waren nicht irgendwelche polen nein es waren die deutschen. punkt schluss aus.
und sie wurden AUS <--!!!!!!!!!! deutschland wegtransportiert in die kz. 

= Die waren alle mal in deutschland ..

und ja sie wurden weil es massen waren umgebracht. ein paar hätten die sicher nicht gestört.
Was waren die worte schon wieder : " meine lieben deutschen (oder so) sie nehmen uns arbeit weg bla bla bla" 

Also Ja ich stimme zu das sie eingewandert sind und ja ich stimme zu das sie unter der führung der deutschen umgebracht worden sind

egal werd nimmer weiter auf dich eingehen lies du deine bücher mal fertig und viel spass 9mal kluger


----------



## Cørradø (22. Mai 2009)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Religionen!
> Schaut doch mal was das tolle Christentum alles getan hat.
> Den Frauen die Rechte genommen, Leute verbrannt, andere Glaubensrichtung gejagt.
> Oder wenn ich an die Kreuzzüge denke.
> Pfarrer die kleine Kinder misshandeln!



Schlecht- oder unreflektierte Meinungen zu verbreiten kann man (zum Glück?) nicht verbieten.

Wo wurden im Christentum den Frauen die Rechte genommen? 
In welcher antiken oder mittelalterlichen Kultur wurden keine Hinrichtungen vollzogen? In christlichen Gesellschaften wird dies seit langem NICHT mehr getan! In anderen Kulturen - die genauso ihre Existenzberechtigung haben - werden heute noch für Bagatelldelikte Gliedmaßen abgetrennt etc etc...
Mit der Verfolgung Andersgläubiger wäre ich auch extrem vorsichtig, wenn ich nicht mal zur Kenntnis genommen habe, dass diese verfolgungen durch Staaten bzw. Regime ausgeübt werden!

Fundamelntales Halbwissen und ein Belehrungsresistentes Sendungsbewusstsein... das ist guter Nährboden für Radikalismus.

Mir sind aufgeklärte Gläubige lieber als unreflekierte Atheisten.



> "Die meisten Kriege der Weltgeschichte wurde wegen Religionen angefangen."


Das belege mir mal bitte mit Zahlen. *lach* Wo haste das denn her? Nenne mir eine Kriegerische Auseinandersetzung in Europa, die wegen Religion geführt wurde!? Selbst beim 30 Jährigen Krieg erklärt dir jeder Bewanderte, dass es einer der vielen Vorwände war und dass innerkontinentale... wer mag: habsburgische... Machtpolitik der Anlass war.

Welche Religion hatten denn die "Römer"?

Religion ist ein anthropologisches Phänomen dass losgelöst von Lokation, Zeit oder Entwicklungsstand stattfindet. Also immer ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Gesellschaftsmitgliedern (Teiler ist glaub 7-13 also schon bei sehr kleinen Gruppen) auftritt.
Irgendwie scheinen viele das nicht oder falsch zu verstehen.  

Das Mitteilungsbedürfnis in allen Ehren, aber wer keinen Ahnung hat, und das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema, der sollte wenigstens den Anstand haben seine Zunge in Zaum zu halten.

Äußerungen wie:


> Ich finde das schon sehr interessant kommt mir so wie die Juden die damals Haufen weisse Eingewandert sind! aber mit dem unterschied, das heute kein verrückter Diktator an der macht ist und alle Islamisten in eine GAS kammer Steckt!


Sind nicht witzig! Ich hoffe das wird dementsprechend geahndet. Zumal es historisch gesehen eine total falsche Aussage ist. Es gab schon seit dem hl. Röm. Reich jüdische Mitbürger in Mitteleuropa! Völkerwanderische Tendenzen waren kein Auslöser für irgendwas. Solche eine Aussage trotz Mahnmalen und Aufarbeitung in Schulen.... omg

nicht witzig.


----------



## -Therion- (22. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ob in Polen welches IM KRIEG!! zu deutschland gehört hat zumindest teile davon.
> Oder in mitten von deutschland .. was macht dsa für ein unterschied? es war der selbe freak !!! es waren nicht irgendwelche polen nein es waren die deutschen. punkt schluss aus.
> und sie wurden AUS <--!!!!!!!!!! deutschland wegtransportiert in die kz.
> 
> ...



Es waren bei weitem nich nur deutsche Juden die umgebracht wurden. Und die Juden sind nicht massenhaft eingewandert sie waren schon seit Jahrhunderten da.
Lieber 9mal klug als dumm wie braune Kacke.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Mai 2009)

waren sie halt seit jahrhunderten da .. trozdem sind sie alle einmal eingewandert ..
ich frag mich nur was du mit deinen posts bezwecken willst ..

das wir sagen hui deutschland war so dämlich und hat seine landsleute umgebracht oder was genau?


----------



## Cørradø (22. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> waren sie halt seit jahrhunderten da .. trozdem sind sie alle einmal eingewandert ..
> ich frag mich nur was du mit deinen posts bezwecken willst ..
> 
> das wir sagen hui deutschland war so dämlich und hat seine landsleute umgebracht oder was genau?




Ich nehme mal an, dass er auf das <<Topic>> bezogen sagen möchte, dass keine Einwanderungswelle oder plötzlicher Anstieg der Polulation (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), Auslöser für die Ereignisse mitte vergangenem Jahrhunderts war und man deshalb keine Parallelen zur Ausbreitung des Islam ziehen kann!


----------



## Pente (22. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,
gerade Themen wie Religion und Politik führen meist zu sehr erbitterten Diskussionen und finden oft kein sinnvolles Ende weil keine der beteiligten Parteien auch nur einen Millimeter von ihrem Standpunkt abweicht. Wir sind erst auf Seite 2 und eine derartige  Entwicklung zeichnet sich bereits deutlich ab.

Ich schließe den Thread hiermit. Grund hierfür ist einfach, dass buffed ein Portal für Onlinespiele ist und ich nicht wirklich den Sinn darin sehe, dass ihr euch hier seitenlang gegenseitig beleidigt aufgrund eines Threads der nichteinmal etwas mit dem Kernthema des Portals zu tun hat.


----------

